# insurance on tractor ? My next newbie question



## BRUCE MICHAUD (Oct 7, 2020)

Hello,
How do you all insure your tractors ?
Thru your homeowners policy ?
Or just like auto insurance, add it to your policy ?
No loan so don't have to worry about that...
Just wondering...
Thanks again
Bruce


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ours are attached to homeowners.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

My homeowners is written as a farm policy, my tractors are covered for damage and liability at home on the road or were ever its working.
Many people are happy with the KTAC from Kubota, it does not need to be a Kubota tractor.


----------



## BRUCE MICHAUD (Oct 7, 2020)

so a quick update on KTAC, apparently they don't do insurance if you do not buy from a authorized dealer, or have a Kubota loan.
I'll keep looking...
Thanks for the lead though..


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd look into your home insurance papers, your tractor may be covered.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

BRUCE MICHAUD said:


> Hello,
> How do you all insure your tractors ?
> Thru your homeowners policy ?
> Or just like auto insurance, add it to your policy ?
> ...


Thru home owners policy. And the tractor is covered on the property. Should you have adjoining property, you can be covered too. Just check the policy. You may need to claim those items as 'as use' on the property. Same goes for snowmobiles, ATVs, golf carts, etc. 

IF you want to do service jobs for others off the property, then it's your call for what policy you would need. Some people just add it to their auto policy. Just depends on the ins. co and the state you are in.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I have mine insured through my Kentucky Farm Bureau homeowners policy. Not a very good deal now since they raised my deductable to $1000. Had to accept the high deductable to keep homeowners rates reasonable. Checked with 5 insurers and rates were comparable with each other. Saved $600 a year with the higher deductable. They cover both tractors and all the implements.


----------



## sleepylizard (Dec 28, 2016)

BRUCE MICHAUD said:


> Hello,
> How do you all insure your tractors ?
> Thru your homeowners policy ?
> Or just like auto insurance, add it to your policy ?
> ...


Here in Australia, we have a number of companies that do farm insurance, including public liability. That's where I'd look.


----------



## XT190 (Apr 25, 2020)

Bruce,
If you are always going to keep your tractor on YOUR property your homeowner’s policy may be the easiest and least expensive way to insure it. If you take your tractors to shows, parades, pulling contests, or store it off YOUR property then a separate policy (similar to an auto policy) could be a better way to insure it. It might be a little more expensive than a homeowner’s rider policy, but probably will offer more complete coverage. Check with your insurance provider to be sure how you might be best covered. Hope you never have to use it either way!
XT190


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

From what I found out here most homeowners policys do not cover you for anything once you are off your property, so it could be iffy mowing along side the road or driving down the road to go to a neighbors and you would not be insured for anything once off your property.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Had mine added to homeowners...I have to list additional assets and those are agreed value coverages...also have my mower, UTV and trailer covered. Mine is thru a Farm Mutual and covered off site as well. Really need to review with agent as different carriers may have different contracts.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I've done homeowners rider for a snowmobile multiple times. That was obviously intended to not leave my urban lot.


----------

